
Beyond The Boundary - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/BeyondTheBoundary.html?HN0
======
ColinWright
Just thought I'd try to give some background ...

This lives in the gray world between "popular science" and "real math." As
such it's intended to be an easy read, but it's actually reasonably hard to
get to the ideas involved. Since people on HN keep saying they want to learn
more math, and it would be awesome to have some real math to study, I thought
this would be a useful way to get a handle on some of the more interesting
bits before deciding to dive into the degree level stuff. However, based on
the lack of clicks, lack of upvotes, and lack of discussion, I'm no longer
sure it's worth posting it here.

Call this my equivalent of the initial testing of a startup idea - really does
look like it won't fly, despite what people say they want.

